# spagnolo e italiano - le similarità



## ferran

Ciao,
io studio l'italiano da 5 anni e lo spagnolo da qualche mese  e ci sono tante similarita' (l'italiano mi aiuta molto) 
 mi interessa che raporto hanno gli italiani con gli spagnoli e viceversa. 

 quanto e' difficile/facile aprendere l'italiano o lo spagnolo come una lingua straniera per voi?

scusate gli errori.


----------



## Cecilio

Imparare italiano è molto facile per gli spagnoli, ed è ancora più facile per noi catalanoparlanti. Io ho studiato italiano soltanto due anni, con libri e professori.

Lo stesso accade con il francese. Per noi è davvero facile da imparare.


----------



## Vchap

Io invece penso di no.É facile farsi capire, é facile (su per giù) essere un parlante passivo (leggere o sentire l´italiano se sei spagnolo studente di italiano e viceversa), la fonetica è più semplice di quella del francese, l' inglese per noi.
Ma, alla fine,é difficile parlare l´altra lingua, fare a meno delle strutture della madrelingua e utilizzare quelle dell' italiano (oppure dello spagnolo) che sono molto diverse.Ossia, un italiano ti puó capire se parti dalla struttura spagnola, ma essere capito c´entra con la comunicazione, parlare correttamente con lo studio della lingua.
E difficile ricordare se una tale parola esiste nella nuova lingua o meno.
E difficile (per me) pensare da italiano, usare dei avverbi o pronomi dei cui non c´è bisogno in spagnolo.Un italiano privo di questi elementi potrebbe essere capito, ma non sarebbe affatto un bell'italiano.

Quindi,secondo me, e più facile, e questo lo rende più difficile perchè spesso si trascura lo studio della lingua e delle sue funzioni in posto del vocabolario.

Come esempio ti dirò: quest´anno scorso ho studiato a Siena.All´inizio, gli tedeschi, svedesi, inglesi, non potevano parlare con gli italiani, noi invece si.Dopo nove mesi, tutti parlavano meglio l´italiano di qualunque spagnolo.

Quindi, attenzione!


----------



## muriel

Il castigliano, che noi denominiamo in modo universale "spagnolo", non è invece tanto semplice per un italiano. Più semplice di inglese tedesco, ma non tanto differente per difficoltà dal francese. Io studio da poco e la mia maggiore difficoltà non sta tanto nella comprensione dei vocaboli, i quali sono per tanti versi affini a quelli delle altre lingue romanze, bensì nei verbi e nelle costruzioni, come pure si è ben fatto notare nei Post precedenti.
Ecco qua la situazione dai due punti di vista.

Muriel


----------



## irene.acler

Vchap said:


> Io invece penso di no.É facile farsi capire, è facile (su per giù) essere un parlante passivo (leggere o sentire l´italiano se sei spagnolo studente di italiano e viceversa), la fonetica è più semplice di quella del francese, l' inglese per noi.
> Ma, alla fine, é difficile parlare l´altra lingua, fare a meno delle strutture della madrelingua e utilizzare quelle dell' italiano (oppure dello spagnolo) che sono molto diverse. Ossia, un italiano ti puó capire se parti dalla struttura spagnola, ma essere capito c´entra con la comunicazione, parlare correttamente con lo studio della lingua.
> E' difficile ricordare se una tale parola esiste nella nuova lingua o meno.
> E' difficile (per me) pensare da italiano, usare degli avverbi o pronomi dei quali non c´è bisogno in spagnolo. Un italiano privo di questi elementi potrebbe essere capito, ma non sarebbe affatto un bell'italiano.
> 
> Quindi,secondo me, è più facile, e questo lo rende più difficile perchè spesso si trascura lo studio della lingua e delle sue funzioni al posto del vocabolario.
> 
> Come esempio ti dirò: l'anno scorso ho studiato a Siena. All´inizio, gli tedeschi, svedesi, inglesi, non potevano parlare con gli italiani, noi invece si.Dopo nove mesi, tutti parlavano meglio l´italiano di qualunque spagnolo.
> 
> Quindi, attenzione!



Sono d'accordo con te. Può essere facile essere un parlante passivo ma non lo è altrettanto essere un parlante attivo, esprimendosi con correttezza utilizzando le espressioni tipiche dell'altra lingua.


----------



## irene.acler

ferran said:


> Ciao,
> io studio l'italiano da 5 anni e lo spagnolo da qualche mese  e ci sono tante similarita' (l'italiano mi aiuta molto).
> Mi interessa che rapporto hanno gli italiani con gli spagnoli e viceversa.
> 
> Quanto e' difficile/facile imparare l'italiano o lo spagnolo come una lingua straniera per voi?
> 
> Scusate gli errori.



Attenzione: nel titolo hai scritto "similirità", ma la parola corretta è "similarità". Sarebbe ancora meglio dire "somiglianze" in questo contesto.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Può essere facile essere un parlante passivo ma non lo è altrettanto essere un parlante attivo, esprimendosi con correttezza utilizzando le espressioni tipiche dell'altra lingua.


Sono d'accordo con voi. All'inzio sembra facile, perché le radici latine in comune permettono di intuire alcune parole ed alcune espressioni. I problemi cominciano, ed in questo forum abbiamo numerosi esempi, quando si parlare correttamente entrambe le lingue.


----------



## sabrinita85

ferran said:


> Ciao,
> io studio l'italiano da 5 anni e lo spagnolo da qualche mese,  e ci sono tante similarità (l'italiano mi aiuta molto)
> mi interessa che raporto hanno gli italiani con gli spagnoli e viceversa.
> 
> quanto e' difficile/facile aprendere l'italiano o lo spagnolo come una lingua straniera per voi?


  Tutte le lingue derivate dal latino condividono, chi più chi meno, parole e strutture, ma la parentela tra italiano e spagnolo è una delle più strette, come qualunque parlante è in grado di percepire. La percezione di familiarità si deve, nella comprensione orale, alla quasi perfetta equivalenza dei sistemi vocalici: infatti non esistono fonemi così difficili da riprodurre (come, ad esempio, potrebbe essere la nasalizzazione del portoghese).
  Le corrispondenze strutturali e la gran quantità di coincidenze lessicali portano il parlante all’immediata sensazione di comprendere l’altra lingua e poterla parlare senza troppo sforzo.
  Però, approfondendo il contatto linguistico, ci si rende conto che sorgono difficoltà insospettate: le affinità comportano, spesso divergenze sottili.

  La “facilità” dovuta allo stretto legame linguistico, si è trasformata in diversi luoghi comuni:
  l’apprendimento dello spagnolo da parte degli italiani (e viceversa) è visto come un compito facile e addirittura non necessario, dato che nella maggior parte dei casi si ottiene la comprensione reciproca parlando ognuno la propria lingua; ma quando il contatto con l’altra lingua diventa  più prolungato, domina la sensazione di “amico traditore”.
  Sono quindi, proprio le somiglianze a creare i maggiori problemi: il fatto che si ha questa percezione di “facilità” porta lo studente L2 in spagnolo o italiano a pensare di poter fare l’operazione di transfer sempre e comunque; ovviamente, questo approccio è sbagliato e porta a commettere errori, anche piuttosto gravi.

  Io personalmente, mi batto ormai da qualche anno, affinché la gente eviti i luoghi comuni sullo spagnolo: ho in antipatia tutti coloro che apostrofano tale lingua come “facile/semplice”. È un’antipatia che sorge anche dal fatto che se un italiano parla così, vuol dire che non ha neanche lontanamente pensato di aprire mai un quotidiano e vedere se magari ci avrebbe capito qualcosa.
  Quando dico che studio -orgogliosamente- spagnolo come prima lingua all’università, mi sento spesso dire “ah vabbè, ma è facile… no?”; in tali casi rispondo: «Se fosse così facile, non verrebbe bocciata così tanta gente agli esami di spagnolo» … e in men che non si dica, li azzitto tutti in un nanosecondo. 

  Che poi, piccola parentesi, tutti questi saputelli che giudicano lo spagnolo come facile, non sanno che quest’ultima è la lingua del futuro, accanto all’arabo e al cinese. Altro che l’inglese, il quale, ormai, sta venendo soppiantato da quest'altre lingue!


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Io personalmente, mi batto ormai da qualche anno, affinché la gente eviti i luoghi comuni sullo spagnolo: ho in antipatia tutti coloro che apostrofano tale lingua come “facile/semplice”. È un’antipatia che sorge anche dal fatto che se un italiano parla così, vuol dire che non ha neanche lontanamente pensato di aprire mai un quotidiano e vedere se magari ci avrebbe capito qualcosa.
> Quando dico che studio -orgogliosamente- spagnolo come prima lingua all’università, mi sento spesso dire “ah vabbè, ma è facile… no?”; in tali casi rispondo: «Se fosse così facile, non verrebbe bocciata così tanta gente agli esami di spagnolo» … e in men che non si dica, li azzitto tutti in un nanosecondo.
> 
> Che poi, piccola parentesi, tutti questi saputelli che giudicano lo spagnolo come facile, non sanno che quest’ultima è la lingua del futuro, accanto all’arabo e al cinese. Altro che l’inglese, il quale, ormai, sta venendo soppiantato da quest'altre lingue!



Sono d'accordo quando dici che molte persone reputano lo spagnolo una lingua facile..anch'io come te, dicendo che studio spagnolo all'università, a volte mi sento dire che è una lingua senza difficoltà, quasi non serve studiarla! Ma appunto basta guardare il numero considerevole di persone bocciate, magari due tre quattro volte agli esami di spagnolo! Cose da pazzi!


----------



## Cecilio

Io penso che senza dubbio imparare italiano è più facile per esempio che imparare il tedesco. Forse il numero di bocciati nell'università dipende del grado di difficoltà che si esige e non direttamente del grado di difficoltà intrinseca delle lingue. Tra due anni di imparare italiano avevo una conoscenza della lingua infinitamente superiore che del tedesco, che ho studiato tantissimi anni. Non si possono comparare. Quando si comincia a imparare italiano il 50% o più della grammatica e del vocabulario si sa in anticipo. Questo permette approfondire molto nell'altra lingua. Quando leggo quello che Sabri, Claudi, Irene e altri scrivono in spagnolo, penso che questo è il livello di conoscenza che si deve raggiungere nell'università, un livello davvero elevato. Lo studiante universitario che sceglie lo spagnolo perché sia facile, e non si sforza per raggiungere questo livello, semplicemente va sbagliato, molto sbagliato. E Sabri fa molto bene spiegando queste cose alla gente che pensano in modo semplice che lo spagnolo sia necessariamente una cosa facile.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Sono d'accordo quando dici che molte persone reputano lo spagnolo una lingua facile..anch'io come te, dicendo che studio spagnolo all'università, a volte mi sento dire che è una lingua senza difficoltà, quasi non serve studiarla! Ma appunto basta guardare il numero considerevole di persone bocciate, magari due tre quattro volte agli esami di spagnolo! Cose da pazzi!


Per non parlare di quelli che credono di saper parlare spagnolo perché sono stati in vacanza una settimana in Spagna e sono riusciti a capirsi a gesti con la gente del posto!


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Per non parlare di quelli che credono di saper parlare spagnolo perché sono stati in vacanza una settimana in Spagna e sono riusciti a capirsi a gesti con la gente del posto!




Eh eh ...hai proprio ragione!!!
Che poi a me viene anche da sorridere a pensare a queste cose, però in realtà è da mettersi le mani nei capelli a sentir certa gente che la pensa in questo modo..


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Eh eh ...hai proprio ragione!!!
> Che poi a me viene anche da sorridere a pensare a queste cose, però in realtà è da mettersi le mani nei capelli a sentir certa gente che la pensa in questo modo..


Infatti, meglio vedere il lato comico...


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Io penso che senza dubbio imparare italiano è più facile per esempio che imparare il tedesco. Forse il numero di bocciati nell'università dipende del grado di difficoltà che si esige e non direttamente del grado di difficoltà intrinseca delle lingue. Tra due anni di imparare italiano avevo una conoscenza della lingua infinitamente superiore che del tedesco, che ho studiato tantissimi anni. Non si possono comparare. Quando si comincia a imparare italiano il 50% o più della grammatica e del vocabulario si sa in anticipo. Questo permette approfondire molto nell'altra lingua. Quando leggo quello che Sabri, Claudi, Irene e altri scrivono in spagnolo, penso che questo è il livello di conoscenza che si deve raggiungere nell'università, un livello davvero elevato. Lo studiante universitario che sceglie lo spagnolo perché sia facile, e non si sforza per raggiungere questo livello, semplicemente va sbagliato, molto sbagliato. E Sabri fa molto bene spiegando queste cose alla gente che pensano in modo semplice che lo spagnolo sia necessariamente una cosa facile.



Il numero di bocciati in spagnolo non dipende dalla richiesta di difficoltà (oramai gli esami sono strutturati in livelli e sinceramente trovo un livello c1 in inglese, difficile quanto un c1 in spagnolo), il problema, secondo me, è l'approccio: molti ragazzi vedono l'esame di spagnolo come una passeggiata perché tanto "si capisce" ... però quando c'è da scegliere tra indicativo e congiuntivo non lo so se "si capisce"!

Sì, senza dubbio, per un parlante d'area romanza, imparare l'italiano è più facile che imparare il tedesco! In un anno si ottengono risultati molto più gratificanti in italiano che non in tedesco, inglese o cinese. Però come ho detto e come dicono Irene e Claudine, alcuni pensano di poter parlare spagnolo anche senza studiarlo: in Italia, molti sono ancora convinti che basti aggiungere una 's' a fine parola per comunicare in spagnolo... la cosa non può essere che divertente.


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, senza dubbio, per un parlante d'area romanza, imparare l'italiano è più facile che imparare il tedesco! In un anno si ottengono risultati molto più gratificanti in italiano che non in tedesco, inglese o cinese. Però come ho detto e come dicono Irene e Claudine, alcuni pensano di poter parlare spagnolo anche senza studiarlo: in Italia, molti sono ancora convinti che basti aggiungere una 's' a fine parola per comunicare in spagnolo... la cosa non può essere che divertente.



Lo stesso accade in Spagna con l'italiano. Alcuni pensano che facendo le parole con la terminazione "-i" è sufficience per parlare italiano.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Lo stesso accade in Spagna con l'italiano. Alcuni pensano che porre alle parole la terminazione "-i" è sufficiente per parlare italiano.


 Me ne sono accorta.


----------



## Fritz41

Ho notato che nessuno ha messo l'accento sullo spaventoso numero di "falsi amici" come "largo", "todavia" etc etc

Questi da soli sono sufficienti a farti naufragare.

Ciao


----------



## planeta

si, è vero che è più facile cominciare, ma il perfecionamento è tanto difficile in italiano come ne l'altre lingue.

io ho imparato l'italiano parlando, cosa che trovo imposibile da farlo col tedesco (per essempio), quindi per arrivare allo stesso livelo magari ho bisogno di un anno di italiano e quatro (almeno) di tedesco.

conclusione: si, è più facile cominciare, ed è più facile farsi capire, ma parlare bene non è così semplice...

i "falsi amici" sono dificilissimi: salir-salire, pronto,... credi di capire, ma stai capendo qualcosa totalmente diversa...!!!

(grazie per corregirme..., non sono abituata a scrivere...)


----------



## sabrinita85

Fritz41 said:


> Ho notato che nessuno ha messo l'accento sullo spaventoso numero di "falsi amici" come "largo", "todavia" etc etc
> 
> Questi da soli sono sufficienti a farti naufragare.
> 
> Ciao


Sì, anche se i falsi amici, almeno io, li ricordo più facilmente proprio perché falsi amici. Secondo me le difficoltà sorgono a un livello un po' più approfondito della lingua.


----------



## sabrinita85

planeta said:


> Sì, è vero che è più facile cominciare, ma il perfezionamento è tanto difficile in italiano quanto nelle altre lingue.
> 
> Io ho imparato l'italiano parlando, cosa che trovo impossibile da fare col tedesco (per esempio), quindi per arrivare allo stesso livello magari ho bisogno di un anno di italiano e quattro (almeno) di tedesco.
> 
> In conclusione: sì, è più facile cominciare, ed è più facile farsi capire, ma parlare bene non è così semplice...
> 
> i "falsi amici" sono difficilissimi: salir-salire, pronto,... credi di capire, ma stai capendo qualcosa di totalmente diverso...!!!
> 
> (Grazie per le correzioni..., non sono abituata a scrivere...)


----------



## planeta

grazie sabrinita, sei veramente veloce a rispondere!!

ho visto che ti piace tantisimo lo spagnolo, anche a me mi piace l'italiano, trovo in questa lingua qualcosa di speciale e qualcosa di bello...


----------



## sabrinita85

planeta said:


> grazie sabrinita, sei veramente veloce a rispondere!!
> 
> ho visto che ti piace tantisimo lo spagnolo, anche a me mi piace l'italiano, trovo in questa lingua qualcosa di speciale e qualcosa di bello...


Di nulla, 

Sì, mi piace molto e anche io ci trovo sempre qualcosa di bello e di speciale nello spagnolo,


----------



## irene.acler

planeta said:


> Grazie sabrinita, sei veramente veloce a rispondere!!
> 
> Ho visto che ti piace tantissimo lo spagnolo, anche a me mi piace l'italiano, trovo in questa lingua qualcosa di speciale e qualcosa di bello...


----------



## comeunanuvola

sabrinita85 said:


> La “facilità” dovuta allo stretto legame linguistico, si è trasformata in diversi luoghi comuni:
> l’apprendimento dello spagnolo da parte degli italiani (e viceversa) è visto come un compito facile e addirittura non necessario, dato che nella maggior parte dei casi si ottiene la comprensione reciproca parlando ognuno la propria lingua; ma quando il contatto con l’altra lingua diventa più prolungato, domina la sensazione di “amico traditore”.


 
Totalmente d'accordo...

Ho studiato lo spagnolo per tre anni e più lo conoscevo e più mi rendevo conto di quante piccole e grandi differenze ci sono tra le due lingue.

Non solo parole, ma utilizzo di verbi, costruzioni di frasi e soprattutto le sfumature della lingua.

Purtroppo è proprio questa similarità con l'italiano che fa commettere dei gravi errori, ma chi non lo ha mai studiato è spesso troppo convinto che basta aggiungere qualche "esse" quà e là per diventare un perfetto hispanohablante!

Nuvola


----------



## ferran

grazie per le risposte.
capisco perfettamente tutto quello che avete scritto. e' vero che alla fine non e' tanto facile studiare queste lingue anche se sono simili. 
in croazia succede una cosa ancora piu' strana. si pensa che lo spagnolo non si debba studiare perche' si puo' capire tutto dalle telenovelle (che qui si guardano tantissimo). e' stupido dirlo perche' il croato ha poco da fare con le lingue romanze!
anch'io, adesso dopo qualche' mese di studiare lo spagnolo vedo tante differenze e "falsi amici". e lo trovo molto interessante!


----------



## indigoio

ferran said:


> e' vero che alla fine non e' tanto facile studiare queste lingue anche se sono simili.


Certissimo!
Ed anche sono d'accordo con tutti quelli che dicono che é piú facile cominciare... ma conforme si avanza, cominciano le complicazioni. Studiare l'italiano, per me, è stata una delle esperienzi linguistichi più belle nella mia vita. Grazie per questa lingua  ... e mai finisco di imparare.

(E vedete, sempre siamo esposti al errore, sempre cado con un "falso amico"... Per favore, correggetemi).

Ciao!
Sandra


----------



## irene.acler

indigoio said:


> Certissimo!
> E anch'io sono d'accordo con tutti quelli che dicono che è piú facile cominciare... ma mano a mano che si avanza, cominciano le complicazioni. Studiare l'italiano, per me, è stata una delle esperienzi linguistiche più belle nella mia vita. Grazie per questa lingua  ... e non finisco mai  di imparare.
> 
> (E vedete, siamo sempre esposti all'errore, sempre cado nei "falsi amici"... Per favore, correggetemi).
> 
> Ciao!
> Sandra


----------



## Paolo1986

Ragazzi vi racconto la mia esperienza,io studio all'università in calabria e il primo anno ebbi varie difficoltà con lo spagnolo,infatti pensate che il primo anno ho preso la schifezza di 20,però ad incominciare dal secondo anno sono migliorato ed ho avuto un bel 24 (considerato che alla grammatica non avevo studiato bene e presi 18,per rigor di logica significa che all'orale per fare media ed arrivare a un 24 generale avrò preso più o meno 28 come capacità orale)e per me è stata una soddisfazione immensa (non tanto per il voto ma per una serie di circostanze che sono troppo difficili da esplicare qua,cose personali insomma!).Vi dico che inizialmente lo spagnolo è difficile e si ci sperde però se si ci mette di buona volontà e si passano le difficoltà come i verbi,falsi amici e cosi via....di colpo ritorna ad essere più facile!E non sto scherzando.Io questa estate sono stato ad oxford ma i primi due tre giorni per me era impossibile spiegare dei concetti in inglese,e cosi con gli spagnoli che erano là chiedevo aiuto ma in spagnolo!E a quanto pare loro apprezzavano la cosa e non sono rimasti molto schifati e non mi hanno nemmeno snobbato,mi ricordo che quando sono andato a giocare a basket c'era uno spagnolo e io mi ci sono rivolto immediatamente in spagnolo dicendogli che dovevamo fare le squadre ecc..ecc..
Il fatto è che io ho notato che in spagnolo riesco ad essere più amichevole e meno formale,e inoltre mi risulta più facile scherzare e descrivere i miei stati d'animo,invece in inglese ho sempre la impressione che mi sento distaccato dalla persona con la quale sto scherzando e certe cose in inglese non fanno ne ridere ne sembrano ironiche.Poi dal terzo giorno mi sono messo a parlare sempre in inglese,tranne un giorno..uno degli ultimi che ero semi ubriaco e siccome c'era un simpaticone di valencia con il quale avevo fatto amicizia,tra un bicchiere e l'altro ci siamo messi a parlare in spagnolo di nuovo (e non sapete che risate) perchè praticamente era successo un fatto stranissimo che uno si era buttato dalla finestra del secondo piano del collegio la notte perchè era sonnambulo!!!!
Quindi io credo che lo spagnolo dopo due tre anni tenta a "ritornare" semplice come si poteva credere all'inizio o almeno questa è la mia idea,diciamo che io mi sento sulla buona via...ancora in parte sto nella zona "difficoltà" ma sto andando avanti


----------

